# Evaluation fees?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So I emailed the only person nearby who trains for IPO. He is supposed to be a member of a club about twenty miles away that's a branch of a VA club?

Anyway, he emailed me back saying their/his evaluation fee is $150. Is this normal? Overpriced? Underpriced? I'm curious. I'll hold my opinion for a little while later but I want to see what you guys think.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

wow!....frigging really?....keep looking....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree with Keith! Around here about $30 or FREE is the norm for an eval with a club.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

What...No way would I pay that! :wild:
Find someone else, IMO.

Most clubs I know do a quick eval for FREE. 
Then, if you JOIN the club, you pay club fees.

 Kat


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I never paid an evaluation fee-guest fees but they were pretty reasonable


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That's what I thought. This is the same guy who when he had the fees listed on his website, "club fees" were $1500 up front for the year PLUS monthly membership fees. I was like Ummm no. I really want to have Dax evaluated but unfortunately, I don't live in an area where I have options and the trainer we did our basics class with only does basic and CGC. He doesn't have the knowledge to do anything beyond what he does with his own dogs. Two of his 3 are titled in Obedience. He has tervurens. 

If anyone knows of anyone worthy and capable of doing a proper eval in Maryland, by all means! Please let me know! At this point, I know for a fact now I won't find anyone within an hours drive on my own. I'd prefer an actual club but I haven't been able to find any.

It's one thing to pay a simple fee of like $30 but I have always been told evals were free.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I drive 2 hours to train. There are clubs that are closer, but sometimes it is better to not just train at a place that is convenient but go where the training is good!

Evaluation is basically watching a puppy's confidence level and how it plays with a rag/flirtpole...at a young age, that's about all that can be evaluated. And if you get barking for the toy...bonus!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I drive 2 hours to train. There are clubs that are closer, but sometimes it is better to not just train at a place that is convenient but go where the training is good!
> 
> Evaluation is basically watching a puppy's confidence level and how it plays with a rag/flirtpole...at a young age, that's about all that can be evaluated. And if you get barking for the toy...bonus!!


 
Nearest place would be Baltimore and from what I can tell, there aren't any CLUBS. Just a training facility that I'd have to hunt down again. Driving 2 hours is pushing it really badly financially, even if I drove the van instead of the truck for the better mileage. I could pull off an hours drive but even that is stretching it. 

Also because I'm not sure exactly what kind of confidence levels we're looking for exactly, I'd feel better with someone that actually trains in IPO evaluating him. I think he's confident but I need the outside opinion since he's my dog lol. he'll bark for a toy but it really depends on the toy too. He barks to get into the truck he loves rides so much!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

wow, if that was a few week, bring your dog out a couple times a week for a month and we'll see what he does evaluation maybe.

But if that is what most IPO evaluations are like, which if it's puppies, is usually nothing more than tossing a rag around on a pole to to test prey drive and stuff and then seeing how it responds to some different environmental stuff, I wouldn't expect anything more than a 10 dollar donation to the club.

I know some trainers charge anywhere from 20-50 bucks or more per phase for private training, but you wouldn't be doing an "ob evaluation" then a bitework evaluation and then a tracking one, you can pretty much see what you need to in about 5 minutes or less.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

1. Is the evaluation for all three phases?

We do have a guest fee and an evaluation fee. 

The guest fee is varied - if you need helperwork for a trial situation, it is a small fee. If you come out and track and do OB, nothing.

The eval fee is varied, based on if you want 1, 2 or 3 phases eval'd. But, not a high fee and it is detailed 1:1.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I can totally understand paying a donation of $10-$20 to the club doing the eval.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fuel prices are taking a toll on my wallet. Last weekend I spent $75 to train both days. And gas is "low" right now. I hate that the oil companies are the one making the profits from my training, it should be going to the club or the helpers that sweat their butts off for nothing more than bruises.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

have you looked at all the sites? USCA, WDA and DVG....there are tons of clubs and training groups in MD/VA - I don't know the geography that well - but 2 hours is really not that big a trip...I used to drive from Pittsburgh to an hour west of Baltimore I think...now I train in a modio ring group, and we collaborate on the training needed for IPO - it is only 40 miles away, but still nearly an hour given the city is between my house and training

Helper work can run 20-50 plus field fees at some clubs and groups - the one I trained with had a per person field fee that went directly to the property owner every week...he did maintain the field - mowing etc, so really, that was not a big deal

Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Fuel prices are taking a toll on my wallet. Last weekend I spent $75 to train both days. And gas is "low" right now. I hate that the oil companies are the one making the profits from my training, it should be going to the club or the helpers that sweat their butts off for nothing more than bruises.


 
we're on military pay so we already don't get much lol and I drive a 2013 Tundra. totally agree that's money that could be going to those getting body slammed and chewed on even with protection between the teeth. Not to mention the heat!





wolfstraum said:


> have you looked at all the sites? USCA, WDA and DVG....there are tons of clubs and training groups in MD/VA - I don't know the geography that well - but 2 hours is really not that big a trip...I used to drive from Pittsburgh to an hour west of Baltimore I think...now I train in a modio ring group, and we collaborate on the training needed for IPO - it is only 40 miles away, but still nearly an hour given the city is between my house and training
> 
> Helper work can run 20-50 plus field fees at some clubs and groups - the one I trained with had a per person field fee that went directly to the property owner every week...he did maintain the field - mowing etc, so really, that was not a big deal
> 
> Lee


 
I had NO idea there were other sites! Thanks. I will definitely look at those! 

Unfortunately two hours one way isn't really an option every weekend. One hour one way would be pushing it but I could pull that off easier than two hours one way. Especially since I'm not a morning person in any way


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Too high for an evaluation. Definitely some ipo clubs in md that I would try. Good luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lee, I found a club up near Waldorf which on a good day is about a 45 minute drive and according to maps online it's an hours drive. I'm going to email the person I have contact info for and see what they say. Their club site hasn't been updated since last year from what I can tell so contact info is conflicting except for a couple names. Gonna give it a shot! Thanks so much for the info!


----------

